# Your car is not low, look here



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

This is my buddy's S10. Every show it enter's always takes 1st place and loads of jaw dropping


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

now thats low... i don't think i have anything lower then that....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like his tail lamp set up :thumbup: 

love it low


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, there are quite a few lowrider/mini-truck crews around here that have similar style trucks.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
thats a decent truck...its not pepboyed out or anything(however the racing seats  )


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Nismo1997 said:


> This is my buddy's S10. Every show it enter's always takes 1st place and loads of jaw dropping




Thang man that's low, nice truck!


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

too low would really ride that good anyways


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

billysaltima said:


> too low would really ride that good anyways


.....I see a hydrolic controller in the cab, it's the little details that count though...  


I also love the tail-lights, would have never thought of putting em there. I also like the custom framework for the axle. Very impressive work all around.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice body drop and shaves...:woowoo: :idhitit:


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nicely done.

I had visioned something like that for an S10 I have in my drive right now. But...it has a For Sale sign instead


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

NOw Thats what I call LOW!..even a cockroach would have to run for it when that passes over.


----------

